# heres the deal



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

i need help asap. may be buying a board today or tommorow!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

id say get the capita! i once loved rome, but now their shits just starting to not feel like rome, quality wise.

the capita really was made by god. it rules. i promise.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

so the rumors are true? it truely is a gift from god? how buttery/fun/pop. etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

its between the horrorscope fk and k2www because both come in wide options and i have a size 12 boot. which one. i want to order this board by tommorow.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I've ridden both, I like the capita much much more


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

can you give me reasons explain and such, i wanna make sure your reasons for it being better are the same or close to what i want.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

The www is a noodle and didn't feel like it had much pop, the capita was poppier, yet still super easy to press due to the flat kick base. Being a bit stiffer than the www, it rode much more stable on trails and was more stable off jumps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

was the www too noodley? like not even fun? jumps arent an issue like i said, only 25-30ft max of jumps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

whats the flex of the capita comparable to?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

kind of like a beefed up artifact. it doesnt need to be super soft because its reverse camber.

YouTube - CAPiTA Horrorscope

this excplains it


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

im sold. now. 6'1 170 151w or 155w. i reallly dont feel like bumping up to a 155. (usually rides 153) but what do you think? i wanna go with the 151 but im not sure.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

... still hitting up creek?


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

get the 155w horrorscope.
its a better board than the k2 www in my opinion, and a 151 will look kinda goofy for someone your size. im about the same exact size as you so i can tell. 
plus if your 6'1 and jib all the time your gonna want a pretty wide stance and idk how wide you can go on a 51.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

good point, you think the 155 will still be jibable? i really wish i felt first hand how flexy this board is to get an idea. im hoping its softer then my last years artifact.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

and yes, ill be at creak every day possible pretty much. my schedule this winter is a joke.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

btw the 151 wide only has a 1 inch difference (24) then the 155 wide (25) so now im thinking about getting the 151.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

well its up to you, i personally would go 155. 151 would just be toooo small.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

I think you're right the 155 is the smarter choice.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah cuz im like the same size as you, 6'1 165, and i could not see myself on a 151. it would just feel so weird.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

True. Thanks for the help dude. Are there any capita dealers in northern jerz?


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

im in northern jerz too, and theres really not many i know of. 
mt everest in westwood has a green machine, indoor, and black death but no horrorscopes. 
eternal snow you can get 20% off a horror and union contacts if you buy them together.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> id say get the capita! i once loved rome, but now their shits just starting to not feel like rome, quality wise.
> 
> the capita really was made by god. it rules. i promise.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

guess il just order online. thanks guys. gonna pair up my 390's with the hororrscope should be sick.


----------

